# ifconfig shows eth3 but /etc/init.d NOT!!! [solved]

## exoc.slade

Hi everyone,

after I converted my gentoo-system to a vm (it works!!) I have only one little problem left:

I cannot connect to network.

ifconfig shows eth3 without any usable config (i donnot have DHCP)

but when I look into /etc/init.d/ there's only my old eth1 which was my old nic (and it does not work anymore of cause)

I don't really know what to do.

Anyone an idea?

Do I need to update init.d and if how?

thanks.

----------

## ukavi

you have to create a symlink in /etc/init.d to /etc/init.d/lo as described in the gentoo handbook.

----------

## Hu

If your old NIC is gone and will never be restored, you could remove it from the udev persistent net rules.  Normally, udev will reserve the name of the old NIC for the MAC address of the old NIC, so that your network configuration rules do not suddenly take on a new meaning when eth0 switches from LAN to WAN, for example.

----------

## exoc.slade

exactly. thank you

----------

